# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis H. Familie

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis H. Familie
s' Herenbaan 172
Reet

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis H. Familie


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis H. Familie.*

----------


## mamohaja

Halllo,

Ik ben 2 x opgenomen geweest in dit ziekenhuis. 1 maal voor een nieuwe heup 2de maal vastzetten wervels in de rug. Medisch gezien en hele goede begeleiding. Persoonlijke verzorging en aandacht ronduit slecht. Weinig aandacht je moet jezelf maar zien te redden. zeer onpersoonlijk. Uit hygiene geeft niemand je een hand en stelt niemand zich voor. De zuster is een zuster zonder naam. Ook is er dikwijls een taal verwarring, zodat je soms iets niet begrijpt. Ik heb mezelf beloofd om nooit meer naar een Belgisch ziekenhuis te gaan! ondanks de gode medische kennis van de artsen. vr.gr.M.R.

----------

